# Anyone living in Pescara ?



## sian64

Hi, i'm living near to Pescara but south along the coast. I've been here a long time but haven't met many people from the UK. I recently returned from spending a month back in the UK and really miss having a circle of friends that get where your comming from! I do have italian friends but somehow it's just not the same.

Please get in touch if your feeling the same !


----------



## jamesarobbo

sian64 said:


> Hi, i'm living near to Pescara but south along the coast. I've been here a long time but haven't met many people from the UK. I recently returned from spending a month back in the UK and really miss having a circle of friends that get where your comming from! I do have italian friends but somehow it's just not the same.
> 
> Please get in touch if your feeling the same !



Hey...i know that this does not really help your situation but i'm from the UK too and i would like to move to the Pescara area and if you have any advice for employment that would be really fantastic!? 

Thanks so much


----------



## sian64

Hi,
I don't know if i can be of any help to you really. I struggle to work myself but i guess it depends on what you do. Can you speak Italian ? Pescara is a busy place , especially in the summer but i couldn't give you any contacts for work, i'm sorry ! 
Don't move to this region if you are an animal lover ....it's pretty bad with little assistance , no RSPCA to drop the strays off at , before you know it you'll be taking in too many , spend all your money on them and find it difficult, almost impossible to re- home any of them ....... just thought i'd warn you !

Good luck and let me know how you get on,

Sian


----------



## englishbee

sian64 said:


> Hi, i'm living near to Pescara but south along the coast. I've been here a long time but haven't met many people from the UK. I recently returned from spending a month back in the UK and really miss having a circle of friends that get where your comming from! I do have italian friends but somehow it's just not the same.
> 
> Please get in touch if your feeling the same !


Hello 
Me and my husband are planning our move to pescara or in the area , we are at this moment seaching for work . We are both english but have lived in the netherlands for 20 years . so if we do ever get over we will look you up
do you know anything about trying to find work in abruzzo area.
i know what you mean here in holland i feel the same . when i do get over to england i am not stop chatting just cos it feels natural and they understand my hurmur
englishbee:clap2:


----------



## Suzie123

*Pescara*

Hi
I live in Pescara about 10 mins from city centre. I fully understand how you feel about the whole SOH thing and having people around you who understand you to talk with. I have been here for over a year now, my partner is Italian and therefore all out friends are. I have been looking to find a few English friends here but no luck. Don't get me wrong because I am not into that whole English click thing but my Italain language skills are very limited and some days you just want to have a coffee and a good natter with somebody. Drop me a line and let me know where you are and maybe we could meet up.


----------



## englishbee

Suzie123 said:


> Hi
> I live in Pescara about 10 mins from city centre. I fully understand how you feel about the whole SOH thing and having people around you who understand you to talk with. I have been here for over a year now, my partner is Italian and therefore all out friends are. I have been looking to find a few English friends here but no luck. Don't get me wrong because I am not into that whole English click thing but my Italain language skills are very limited and some days you just want to have a coffee and a good natter with somebody. Drop me a line and let me know where you are and maybe we could meet up.





hi suzie we are not in italy yet, we are in the middle of planning our move . i get to pescara a few times in the year so when i am come again i will let you know.
Would be nice to have a chat and hear how you got started in italy would so like to move there , like i said i have lived in holland for 20 and still not happy here i feel i belong in italy when i am there it is a long story but maybe when we get to gether i will tell you all about my new family in pescara 
would be nice to meet up so keep in touch
beste regards marina:tea::tea::tea:


----------



## sheilamarsco

there are many english speaking people in and around the pescara area if you would like a few contact numbers please pm me.


----------



## maisie21

Hi
We have a house in Ofena and will be moving there permanently in March. We were due to move this month but we are still waiting for post earthquake repairs to be carried out.
We would be more than happy to meet up at some point.
Judy.


----------



## angieq

*contact numbers and health insurance info*



sheilamarsco said:


> there are many english speaking people in and around the pescara area if you would like a few contact numbers please pm me.


I am in Caramanico Terme and would like some contact numbers please. I am leaving at the end of October but will be back in March. Any info on what to do about health insurance would be welcome. I have a E 111 card but I think I need something more if I am to apply for residency. Any pointers to good websites would be great. Thank you.


----------



## Dtee

Hi ....... not sure exactly where you are, I am in a town close to Pescara and Chieti, please feel free to contact me.


----------



## angieq

*Thanks!*

Thanks for replying. I am leaving this morning from Pescara airport. I have decided not to apply for residency yet as it seems too complicated and full of bureaucracy (normal!). The pitfall for me will be the health insurance I think. So I have decided to let it be for the while and I won't be back until March or April anyway. I will contact you when I get back.

Cheers

Angie


----------



## Dtee

Thanks Angie for reply........ Sorry to hear you have to leave, unfortunately bureaucracy here seems to work better if you know someone. I have no plans either way (to stay or go home) I take each day as it comes, but please do contact me on your return.


----------



## leebox1

sian64 said:


> Hi, i'm living near to Pescara but south along the coast. I've been here a long time but haven't met many people from the UK. I recently returned from spending a month back in the UK and really miss having a circle of friends that get where your comming from! I do have italian friends but somehow it's just not the same.
> 
> Please get in touch if your feeling the same !


Hi Sian64, Im afraid im not in Italy yet either but I hope you dont mind if i ask you a couple of questions. Im originally from Suffolk currently living in the States with my husband. We are intending to buy a holiday/retirement home soon probably in the Chieti area, do you know anything about this area? Our intention is to be somewhat close to the sea at the most 15km inland in a town that would be big enough to have a good rental market. Have you ever been to Attesa, are there any other towns in the chieti area that you think would be a good option to look at. 
What are your favourite and least favourite things about living in your area? Hope you dont mind me asking so much. Looking forward to your reply. Thankyou Debra


----------



## pudd 2

leebox1 said:


> Hi Sian64, Im afraid im not in Italy yet either but I hope you dont mind if i ask you a couple of questions. Im originally from Suffolk currently living in the States with my husband. We are intending to buy a holiday/retirement home soon probably in the Chieti area, do you know anything about this area? Our intention is to be somewhat close to the sea at the most 15km inland in a town that would be big enough to have a good rental market. Have you ever been to Attesa, are there any other towns in the chieti area that you think would be a good option to look at.
> What are your favourite and least favourite things about living in your area? Hope you dont mind me asking so much. Looking forward to your reply. Thankyou Debra


hi leebox you are from sufolk when i was a boy i lived at saxmundham hall . and at one point went to school in diss .I have verry fond memorys of sufolk , were do you come from in sufolk .
now i live in the cheiti region of abruzzo . in pretoro and run a bb with my wife we are just above the town of Chieti and can see the sea at Francavila 
we moved here 10 years ago and are verry happy 
we have an american staying with us at the moment trying to trace their roots ,
if you need any imfo on abruzzo we give it freely dont be frightened to ask 
oh and take shealers advise its a good forum iam on there and have gleened lots of imfo over the years roy


----------



## leebox1

pudd 2 said:


> hi leebox you are from sufolk when i was a boy i lived at saxmundham hall . and at one point went to school in diss .I have verry fond memorys of sufolk , were do you come from in sufolk .
> now i live in the cheiti region of abruzzo . in pretoro and run a bb with my wife we are just above the town of Chieti and can see the sea at Francavila
> we moved here 10 years ago and are verry happy
> we have an american staying with us at the moment trying to trace their roots ,
> if you need any imfo on abruzzo we give it freely dont be frightened to ask
> oh and take shealers advise its a good forum iam on there and have gleened lots of imfo over the years roy


Hello Roy, thanks so much for responding. I was born in Newmarket, I remember saxmundham hall my Dad used to go for a drink in a pub not far from there, cant remember the name of it now though. Sounds like you and your wife are in a lovely spot where you are Youll have to send me the name of your B&B so we can look it up. We are just begining our journey to get to Abrruzzo, looking at houses on line,trying to work out what we need to do to be able to buy etc then of course just when we think weve got our minds wrapped around it we read something else and the confusion sets in again L.0.L. So thanks so much for the offer on info we will certainly take you up on that. Did get onto the other site havent introduced ourselves yet but I have been enjoying some of the great info and the humour. Thanks again


----------



## KatriPagliaro

*Please help!*

Can anyone help me with information about teaching English in Pescara? My husband is from Pescara and we want to move here.

I know about doing the CELTA course but I am not sure where I could find work with that. Are there schools, businesses or tutoring associations that might want to hire someone with the CELTA certificate?
Please chat with me if you know anything about it.

Thanks everyone,

Katri


----------



## angieq

*Teaching English in Pescara*



KatriPagliaro said:


> Can anyone help me with information about teaching English in Pescara? My husband is from Pescara and we want to move here.
> 
> I know about doing the CELTA course but I am not sure where I could find work with that. Are there schools, businesses or tutoring associations that might want to hire someone with the CELTA certificate?
> Please chat with me if you know anything about it.
> 
> Thanks everyone,
> 
> Katri


Hi!
I have seen at least three English schools in Pescara. One well kniwn one is Wall St. I have not yet been in there as it was closed due to elrectricity repars on the day I went. 0854211312. The other one I remember seeing was closer to the sea on a road off Lungomare. I have it on my phone as English Lab 0852195676 . There again I was just passing and took down the number. I seem to have been more efficient than I thought!

Itis holiday time now, not sure if any of the schools are open, but maybe so if there are schoolkids wanting lessons.

Hope this helps. Good luck!

Angie


----------



## KatriPagliaro

*Thank you*

Thsnks for the info. I'll contact those schools for some more info


----------



## angieq

*Other possibilities*



KatriPagliaro said:


> Thsnks for the info. I'll contact those schools for some more info


I have also had requests from people in my town for English lessons: for themselves, for their children etc. i do not think you would have any trouble in teaching privately "by donation" . I mentioned to the local ice cream vendor that I was not a resident, did not have a work permit etc. He looked at me incredulously, laughed, shrugged his shoulders and said " but this is Italy!" nod, nod, wink wink....

Ciao

Angela


----------



## KatriPagliaro

I don't think need a work visa because I'm married to an Italian citizen but I have to find out for sure. Any idea how much you can charge for private lessons?


----------



## bahamut

You can ask up to 25 euros per hour. 

I remember paying around the same for receiving lessons from an australian teacher.


----------



## angieq

Hmm. I have no idea, but I would have a peek around at the general lifestyle and incomes of people in the area you would be living in, and check also on the websites of the English schools to find out how much they charge for a class of say five people, or maybe they have private lessons. I was thinking of getting olive oil, eggs, fruit etc as payment, but of course one also needs cash! I think you have to be flexible and inventive... A friend of mine in Corfu ended up with more olive oil and eggs than he knew what do do with, and no cash! I should think around €15 an hour for a one on one well presented lesson, with homework etc would be reasonable. But I really don't know. Prices in Pescara would be more than where I am in Caramanico Terme. I am actually giving free lessons to the ladies in the Town Hall and any other ladies that want to come because I know I will gain lots by learning Italian from them, plus probably lots of good recipes as well as some goodies they have made. But for me, it is about putting something in to the community so that they can deal with more English speaking visitors and perhaps the younger ones will be able to get better jobs and stay in the town if they can speak English. And there is great value in networking this way too, as they all have hubbies and children who do jobs around town and I stand to gain lots of info on how they whole community works. I am on a pension, so whateve I get in the way of extras is icing on the cake...

Ciao

Angie


----------



## Vincent C. Torrieri

*Pescara*



sian64 said:


> Hi, i'm living near to Pescara but south along the coast. I've been here a long time but haven't met many people from the UK. I recently returned from spending a month back in the UK and really miss having a circle of friends that get where your comming from! I do have italian friends but somehow it's just not the same.
> 
> Please get in touch if your feeling the same !


Hi,
I looking for an ESL job in Pescara. Any suggestions of a good reliable school in Pescara?
Best


----------



## mattyb0458

Hey Vincent, 

I just moved to Pescara this week for work, I will be here for about 2-3 months. Living in a hotel at the moment and looking for somewhere more temp/permenant. Are you already living here?

Matt


----------



## sheilamarsco

apparently the british institute is looking for tefl english teachers in pescara a friend works for them and was trying to find english teachers so hope that is useful if not perhaps you could pm me for further details?


----------



## danniip

Hi, I am from England but have been living in Molise for 6 years. I stayed as I met my boyfriend here and have been working as an English teacher. Would love to meet up with some expats in a similar situation. I hope I'm not too late as I see you wrote your message in 2011!!


----------



## NickZ

Molise isn't Pescara. Even Termoli is a fair autostrada drive. You might want to start a Molise thread so it's more visible.


----------



## danniip

Hi NickZ, yes I know Molise isn't Pescara. I live in Termoli but I'm thinking about a change and I wanted to make contact with people in the area as I am often in Pescara.


----------



## pudd 2

danniip said:


> Hi NickZ, yes I know Molise isn't Pescara. I live in Termoli but I'm thinking about a change and I wanted to make contact with people in the area as I am often in Pescara.


hi you will find there are a few english in the pescara area who will be pleased to meet you me being one


----------



## jhtalk

Hi

I am thinking about moving to Pescara semi retired...what is the housing situation like? Is renting complicated? I am American looking for one bedroom 

thanks
joey


----------



## NickZ

You could try searching the rental websites. 

Affitto case Pescara, affitto appartamenti, ville | Solo Affitti

for example. I'm not sure what you mean by semi retired. Most rentals will want longer term contracts


----------

